# Four Birds D.O.P.E. Personality Test



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 26, 2011)

Okay, this is a personality test that I learned about from school. I was interested to find out what people on here got for their results.

There are four birds: Dove, Owl, Eagle and Peacock.

You can take the test (pdf) here:  here  

and the assessment  here 

Edit: On the poll, if you score highly on two of the birds, then you can choose more than one bird. However, you should just choose what you score the highest on.


----------



## jrb (Oct 26, 2011)

Dove for me.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 26, 2011)

Eagles seem to be jerks.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 26, 2011)

I got the same score for every column :fp


----------



## Athefre (Oct 27, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I got the same score for every column :fp


 
The poll seems to be missing your option - the Lyrebird


----------



## Litz (Oct 27, 2011)

I always find these tests a bit stupid but I did it anyway. I got eagle but both peacock and owl were pretty close too. The only one really far down was dove.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 27, 2011)

Athefre said:


> The poll seems to be missing your option - the Lyrebird


 
You can choose multiple if there are some that are the same.


----------



## Dene (Oct 27, 2011)

A pdf that requires effort? Not a chance in hell.

Personality tests are generally silly anyway (especially comparing yourself to a bird). If you want to know your personality just ask yourself.


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 27, 2011)

Dove

Scores were as follows:
Dove - 19
Owl - 9
Eagle - 9
Peacock - 3


----------



## Meep (Oct 27, 2011)

I got owldove. Close enough to penguin.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 27, 2011)

jrb said:


> Dove for me.


 
Eagles aren't necessarily jerks. They're just blunt. They can be seen as bossy because, but eagles can be quite nice. An eagle would make a great salesman though. 

The results so far are pretty strange though. Owls aren't really common. Most people are Peacocks and Doves.

Edit: I definitely quoted the wrong person. I meant to quote StatchuK1992


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 27, 2011)

Too lazy to try this after realizing it's not just a simple 10 question survey that automatically calculates everything for me.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 27, 2011)

Peacock: 2
Eagle: 7
*Owl: 20*
Dove: 11

surprisingly accurate.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Oct 27, 2011)

Owl (20)


----------



## Godmil (Oct 27, 2011)

It say's I'm OT1 and it recommends Auditing...
I may have filled it in wrong.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 27, 2011)

Owl


----------



## aaronb (Oct 27, 2011)

Athefre said:


> The poll seems to be missing your option - the Lyrebird


 
There is 40 questions, and 4 birds; it just means that he chose 10 of each. It is not that unlikely.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 27, 2011)

He's not calling him a liar outright, necessarily.
There actually *is* a lyrebird, who mimics the songs of other birds, similar to how he mimics the personalities of others'.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 27, 2011)

12 5 8 13

THIS MEANS NOTHING


----------



## Athefre (Oct 27, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> He's not calling him a liar outright, necessarily.
> There actually *is* a lyrebird, who mimics the songs of other birds, similar to how he mimics the personalities of others'.


 
I think you would agree with me that the poll was also missing the option "Beaky Buzzard" for several people.


----------



## Owen (Oct 27, 2011)

No crow? Then it's a terrible test.


----------

